# Return To Forever - Summer '08



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

June 9 - Vancouver
June 25 - Toronto
June 26 - Ottawa
June 27 - Montreal

http://www.return2forever.com/index.cfm/pk/viewall/cd/MAE/pid/400145


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow! What a treat. Can't get a lineup any better than this. Chick Corea, Stanley Clarke, Al Dimeola, Lenny White. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

WTF?

Alberta doesn't rate a concert?


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

OMG !!!!! 
Got to go to that one.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Maybe someone told them Alberta was just Texas Jr., and since they were already playing Austin and such, they didn't think they had to go there again(ducks and runs).



dwagar said:


> WTF?
> 
> Alberta doesn't rate a concert?


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

faracaster said:


> OMG !!!!!
> Got to go to that one.


I second that!!!!!!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I saw that line-up in the 80's at Convocation Hall and they were incredible.


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™ (Apr 29, 2006)

Scottone said:


> I saw that line-up in the 80's at Convocation Hall and they were incredible.


hey man, i was there too. it was a pretty decent muso type concert - fiery playing and a gazillion notes a minute.

i can't say i'm terribly excited some 25-30 years later to go and try and capture what used to be. however, my birthday is three days later and i love the O'keefe centre (hummingbird/sony/whatever... damn, i wish that venues in t-dot would stop changing names every couple of weeks) as a venue, so...


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

If only they were going to do the whole "MOD Squad" thing like in the vintage picture section thing to make it really authentic!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Great line-up. Will have to check into that one for sure.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

:banana:

Beautiful - used the Sony Centre "Circle of Friends" presale this morning and got a pair in row CC, centre orchestra.

:banana:


----------

